# Gelfoam



## saagar (Mar 10, 2011)

I need help with this. Our physician used GELFOAM to control bleeding of a lacerated finger. Can I charge laceration repair 12001? We do charge laceration repair codes when we apply DERMABOND and we get reimbursed appropriately too. Any help is truely appreciated.


----------



## katrau2 (Oct 31, 2016)

I have the same question.


----------

